# select object to compatible DC failed with VNC



## Panayotis (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi,

I have this message trying to connect 2 pc

"select object to compatible DC failed"

Any idea?

Thanks a lot
NB: Port 5900 are opened, both PC are under win xp sp2

Stéphane


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That's a new one, I've never even heard of it.

I think you need to start by telling us the environment, both software and hardware. Also, what "VNC" are we talking about, there are lots of different versions.


----------

